# supreme cat show, bristol



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

any of you know how much and when it is going to be?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It won't be in Bristol!!! It's always in NEC Birmingham.

Entry with a cat tends to be about £40 ish & entry without a cat I think is about £10?? Not sure on that.

GCCF Supreme Cat Show


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hahahaha i ment Birmingham! i dont know where i got Bristol from!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

as its in november... nothing to worry about just yet.. entry forms and schedule due july..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Does your cat have to have a certain amount of wins to enter? Or can anyone pic up a form and enter??


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Does your cat have to have a certain amount of wins to enter? Or can anyone pic up a form and enter??


Last year anyone could eneter but that was because it was an anniversary year. Usually your cat needs to qualify.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi TB this year your cat will need to qualify by winning an OPEN class as an adult . If he/she is a kitten and has won in a kitten OPEN class and at the time of the show has become an adult then they have still qualified. hope this helps............CHRIS.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

raggs said:


> Hi TB this year your cat will need to qualify by winning an OPEN class as an adult . If he/she is a kitten and has won in a kitten OPEN class and at the time of the show has become an adult then they have still qualified. hope this helps............CHRIS.


ooo lets hope he wins then :laugh:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Once you win an adult/neuter open, that cat is qualified for life.


----------



## happypurr (Apr 7, 2011)

Do you pay at the door or is it tickets for spectators.I'm hoping to go but as i have to travel a long way will have to fly and stay overnight. Is the NEC very central and how far from the airport? This probably soumds very random but i have never been before


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, you can pay on the door. It opens to the public at 10am. The tickets are usually £10. The airport is right next to the NEC. You don't even have to go outside!!!! 

You can catch the monorail from Terminal 1 which brings you to Birmingham International train station. You walk through the building and straight ahead is an indoor foot bridge. Loads of signs pointing you where to go. You go over this foot bridge and then you're in the NEC.

There are 2 parts, the Supreme Halls are the furthest part away. You follow the signs for the hall numbers and come to a skywalk which is a flat escalator which takes you to the halls.

It's very easy to get to. There are also lots of hotels on the NEC complex.


----------

